# TV control scripts ( network / serial )



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

The HTML remote I was working on needed TV control support, so I'm starting another thread for TV control scripts. ( just the minimum needed for Tivo remotes )

One set works with Panasonic network TV's and could be adapted to other brands that use HTTP POST.

The other works with LG serial port TV's, and could be adapted to other brands that use RS232.

There should be another type of network TV that uses TCP control, but I didn't have one available to test.

Known Limitations: not all models that implement control, can power ON, but most can power OFF.


----------

